# card crashin during find max???



## showzeki (May 14, 2006)

im quite new to overclocking i have read a few guides and decided to give it a try
but when useing ati tool to find max after a few minits my computer freezes for a second anc come back with an error repot saying the card had to be reset no the atitool seems to be still running but the 3d cube and the timer are both gone and there is just a grey box left
anyone got an idea of whats going wrong


----------



## showzeki (May 14, 2006)

+ forgot to mention my card is a X1800xt and that i get the same error when useing the 
ccc overdrive run automated clock config utility program aswell


----------



## Liquid3D (May 19, 2006)

First I want to say that the "Find Max Core" tool is supposed to find max speeds without errors, when errors are detected the clock speed is reduced. The heat up phase will continue regardless. HOWever in my experience the system usually crashes when this tool is left running. You can adjust how the tool works by making adjustments in Artifact Scanning. There you'll find Heat Up phase adjustments, MHz increase specifics etc. 

After a crash the Tool self-starts (if not start it yourself) and provides a report providing the maximum core/mem frequency that was found depending on the test you ran. For me this is somewhat ambiguous, since th tool is supposed to find the MAX stable speed not unstable speed where the system crashes? Regardless ATI Tool is stil the best tool on the market IMHO for OCing/testing ATi cards (and nVidia although I prefer RiVA Tuner in that respet).

I actually joined this forum just because I noticed no-one was answering your question. ATI Tool continually raises the GPU (Graphic Processing Unit) speed while alternating a "Heat up" test to find your card's highest GPU or MEM frequencies. From what I gather, the "Heat-up" process will eventually "freeze" your card halting video, ergo "freezing" your system. This is normal in my experince. Once you re-boot you get a report; for example if it's a X800XT (R423 GPU / 500MHz) the crash report might read: Speed 558MHz which was he maximum spped reached before the card "froze." 

If your system is freezing just a few seconds after you begin; "Find Max Core or Max MEM" this isn't a very good sign. Not because your videocard doesn't have a high overclocking ceiling, but because it's most likely overheating. I imagine your using stock cooling on the videocard? Most likely your case temps (internal) are too high because of poor ventillation. How well your case is cooled will determine how well your components (especially air or passive cooled) will overclock.

The relationship between the point at which your videocard and CPU's coolers are able to dissipate that energy (heat) into the case and then how rapidly your case coling system (exhuast fans etc.) is known as Thermal Equillibrium. I'm referrin to this particular passage: "....The objects will approach the same temperature, and in the absence of loss to other objects, they will then maintain a constant temperature...." 

In other words the point at which your case cooling fans can no longer keep pace with the heat generated by the OVERCLOCKED components within will then reach a constant temperature. At this stage you either have to reduce the overclock or inrease the coolign fans ability to evacuate the hot air from the case.

Sure I could have answered your question by telling you to read the ATI Tool "features" but the issue you've mentioned here is not specifically covered there and you can only extrapolate as i've done above from what is printed. I hope this helps.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (May 19, 2006)

If two software programs are producing the same result than it is probably neither programs fault.  Which means it is probably a result of hardware, and to much heat or an inadequate PSU are the best places to start.  So, enable temperature monitoring, and its log, and tell us what temperatures you are getting when your computer idles and after you play a game for at least 20 minutes.  Also it would be nice to know what your PSU specifications are, as well as any additional information about your computer that you are capable of giving.

Check out the specifications drop down below my user name.  This is an excellent place to put releavent information about your computer to aid other members in assisting you and can be configured in the User CP section of the forum.

But do repost when you update it, otherwise I might not notice you changed anything.


----------



## Liquid3D (May 20, 2006)

I should apologize. Making a statement that I joined a Forum "because no one was helping" someone with their problem could be seen as an insult to those members whom have been here sometime. For that i do apologize. 

Looks like theres plenty-o-love here and actually the reason I joined these forums is because I've found myself visiting this site more and more often. I enjoy the reviews and find articles here I don't find anywhere else.


----------

